# Random question



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello furry peeps, I have a random (and possibly stupid) question. But stupid questions can have answers that don't let break the rules/law... If that made any sense... ANYWAY 

So during cons, I see some people dancing and preforming and doing things like that. You know, they'll have a small speaker out and be dancing. However, do they have to get permission to do that? Again, this may seem like a stupid question, but I don't want to be breaking any rules. I'm an avid dancer myself, and it seems fun to dance around outside the comps and official dances.


----------



## Royn (Aug 27, 2017)

42


----------



## Liam The Red (Aug 27, 2017)

Royn said:


> 42


LOL! We could be friends. Anybody who one-lines that answer is OK in my book.

For the OP: I think that would depend on the Con and whoever is in charge. Always ask before doing anything that might be questionable or disruptive. The fact that you felt the need to ask that questions, tells me it was questionable in your own mind. When in doubt, Ask!


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Sep 1, 2017)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Hello furry peeps, I have a random (and possibly stupid) question. But stupid questions can have answers that don't let break the rules/law... If that made any sense... ANYWAY
> 
> So during cons, I see some people dancing and preforming and doing things like that. You know, they'll have a small speaker out and be dancing. However, do they have to get permission to do that? Again, this may seem like a stupid question, but I don't want to be breaking any rules. I'm an avid dancer myself, and it seems fun to dance around outside the comps and official dances.



Best to email the convention staff or approach con ops at the con and ask. Most cons allow it as long as it not so loud that it's annoyingly disruptive or have vulgar song content.


----------

